# Fur shed Question



## Misko (Aug 31, 2009)

I am brand new to trapping this year. My 9 yr old son came home from school last spring and said that he wanted to start trapping. So here we are with a bucket full of traps and snares. I have taken the beginners course offered here in MN and have done alot of research. The one thing that i dont have any clue on is the fur shed. Does it need to be heated 24 /7? i have a shed that I have cleaned out and we are planning to use it as a fur shed but it is not heated. Is that going to be a big problem when it comes to stretching the fur? As a side note i live in northern MN so i can expect alot of cold days and nights.


----------



## Snowgooser (Mar 28, 2008)

Go to http://huntinglonewolf.proboards.com/index.cgi. It is a trapping forum with a pile of helpful, experienced trappers.


----------



## PAtrapperman (Nov 16, 2008)

It does not need to be heated for the fur to dry. Heating it only makes the fur dry faster and keeps you warm when you are skinning it. If you dont mind the cold the fur will put up fine it just will take a little longer. if your rushed for time take it insdie maybe until it drys and then take it out. If not just buy more stretchers.. Good luck i just started taking my 10 year old sister out..


----------

